# Picture gallery



## indaswamp (Feb 23, 2018)

On the old software, when I uploaded a photo, I had easy access to it in a gallery if I wanted to use the photo again in another thread on SMF. Is this feature still active? Or did it get removed with the switch to the new software? Thanks....


----------

